# too much amber



## teardown (Feb 8, 2020)

never had one turn this much amber. time to flush i think


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 8, 2020)

Aww yeah, flush away. That's gonna be a chill evening smoke.  Great pics!


----------



## Locked (Feb 8, 2020)

Bring on the Couch Lock Heavy Body Stone. Great for Pain relief and sleep aid.


----------

